# Bezzera Unica PID and Eureka Mignon Specialita



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

Upgrade from the SGP and Sage Duo Temp Pro. Difficult to take a photo straight-on without a reflection of me and that would certainly ruin the aesthetic!


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Looks Nice!


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Great to see another Bezzera on the forum.


----------

